# Time Capsule et Mobile Me et l'accès à distance



## lieinthesound (22 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,


Je suis tout nouveau, donc déjà enchanté 

Je cherche une information, en vain sur la possibilité d'accès à distance à la Time Capsule via Mobile Me.

Il se trouve que j'ai mis à jour le firmware de la Time et que j'ai un compte Mobile Me.
Le site d'Apple fait mention de la nécessité d'enregistrer sa borne sur son compte mobile me, option que je ne trouve pas dans les paramètres de mon compte.

Il ne fait nullement mention sur le site d'apple que cette possibilité d'accès passe par Back To My Mac et d'avoir deux mac sous 10.5.

Ma question est la suivante, faut-il pour avoir accès à distance à sa borne time capsule, laisser son mac allumé et disposer d'un deuxième mac sous 10.5 ou mon Macbook éteint, je peux me connecter a ma borne via n'importe quel mac/pc avec juste un compte mobile me ?


Merci d'avance car je ne trouve pas cette information et le site d'apple n'est pas clair.

Lie in the sound

Ici, on parle des périphériques, pas des modes de connexion, ça, c'est dans "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## Arkhaan (22 Avril 2010)

Regarde ici : http://www.logicielmac.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11568


----------

